# pour over cones



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi guys. I currently use a hario v60. But I had just figured that all pour over cones were the same, when visiting a friend I noticed his cone was quite drastically different with a flat bottom and more holes he was quite pedantic about the filters he uses to me the hario filters are rather expensive and I have to order online. I just grab these pretty generic filters from a little coffee shop I know. So my question is how drastically does the difference of the cone effect the coffee and is there a difference between filters?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Phoenix said:


> Hi guys. I currently use a hario v60. But I had just figured that all pour over cones were the same, when visiting a friend I noticed his cone was quite drastically different with a flat bottom and more holes he was quite pedantic about the filters he uses to me the hario filters are rather expensive and I have to order online. I just grab these pretty generic filters from a little coffee shop I know. So my question is how drastically does the difference of the cone effect the coffee and is there a difference between filters?


Yes, there is a difference between the cones and filters. Correct fit is important and they let through varying amounts of oils. Sounds like your friend may have a Kalita wave. This has become my go to cone. They have a flat bottom and 3 holes to allow flow. Flow rate is a bit more dependent on the small holes so it can take a courser grind than a v60 without throwing the extraction time way off. Flat bed allows for even extraction rather than some "high and dry" grounds that you get if aiming for a cone shape in a v60 tho you can pour for a flat bed in a v60. Because of the shape of a Kalita it also needs the Kalita wave filters which have a flat base and the wave in the sides that give it it's name. The Kalita is a very forgiving brewer and less dependent on technique.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

In terms of filter paper you don't have to buy Hario branded ones, Filtropa are quite popular. As long as you always wet them first tog et rid of that nasty paper taste and they fit the shape of your v60 you are ok.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Tiamo do generic ones too?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A different cone (flat bottomed vs cone) may need a different grind, or a different pour regime to get a comparable result, for a given brew ratio. For instance, if flitting between V60 & Kalta Wave (same dose), I might break up the pour into more stages for the V60 (instead of changing grind every brew, but you could change grind).

Filters let some stuff though & hold other stuff back, in doing this they can shift flavour profile from one to another (same extraction yield & I'm not talking about a 'papery' taste either), but you can certainly get good results with different papers. I'd tend to stick to the white ones. It's probably more important to stick to a given brewer & paper & nail it, rather than keep changing things around.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm gonna pick up a few different cones and give them a try.


----------

